# MAC 116 Brush for Applying Foundation



## pugmommy7 (Aug 24, 2006)

Dick Page recommends applying liquid foundation with a 116 brush. i am gonna try his method today and report back
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(Allure Magazinep.126)


----------



## iiifugaziii (Aug 24, 2006)

i use the 116 brush for Studio Fix Fluid everytime I use it on customers! that brush has the perect fluffiness/density to it that it buffs out the foundation nicely (especially cause Fix fluid is a lot thicker). put a little bit on the end of your brush, dab it on the skin, and BUFF it out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love it and it's the only way i put it on


----------



## MissMisah (Aug 24, 2006)

i totally saw that too yesterday when i was reading the new Allure. makes sense though. before 116, everyone was talkin about how 109 applied liquid foundation. same concept.


----------



## tinkerbelle (Aug 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iiifugaziii* 
_i use the 116 brush for Studio Fix Fluid everytime I use it on customers! that brush has the perect fluffiness/density to it that it buffs out the foundation nicely (especially cause Fix fluid is a lot thicker). put a little bit on the end of your brush, dab it on the skin, and BUFF it out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love it and it's the only way i put it on_

 
I am going to give this a try.


----------



## pugmommy7 (Aug 24, 2006)

well, i thought i had it, but what i have is the 120
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



so it is going on my wishlist
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I am poor right now I am just swapping my ass off-hee hee.


----------



## giz2000 (Aug 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pugmommy7* 
_Dick Page recommends applying liquid foundation with a 116 brush. i am gonna try his method today and report back
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Allure Magazinep.126)



_

 

He stole that idea from me....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ....seriously, I have always used the 116 for liquid foundation...you get a better buff that with the 187...plus there are always more of the 116s at the counter than the other brushes!!....just my humble opinion...


----------



## User67 (Sep 14, 2006)

*Mac 116?*

Does anyone own this brush? I never hear it mentioned. Is it a good blush brush?


----------



## maxcat (Sep 14, 2006)

I quite like it - it's a different shape than the 129 though - gives more precise application. It's also not very good for powder.


----------



## d_flawless (Sep 14, 2006)

for blush, i definitely prefer the 187 or even 129...i find it gets things blotchy, but i've only used it with powders


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 25, 2006)

I like the 116. It's the only brush I use for blush. It's smaller than the 129.


----------



## onnachan (Sep 25, 2006)

it's perfect for contouring cheeks (dusting up on the under apples, hollwing out under the cheekbone) - it fits like a glove on all face shapes, where the 187 and 129 are great for blush application - but on some people just too big for contouring work.


----------



## ShadowyLady (Sep 26, 2006)

I have it. It was recommended to me as a blush brush by an artist at MAC Pro. Supposedly it's a better blush brush for smaller faces, but I found it to be a bit too precise. The application was stripe-y, and I think it's probably best for contouring. 

I discovered that I like it alot as a foundation brush! It works well for that.


----------



## Glitziegal (Sep 26, 2006)

I have the 116.  I wanted a blush brush just for applying blush to the apples of my cheeks.  This was recommended to me by my fave MA. It does what I wanted.  Some people may find it too small, if I want to diffuse my colour further I use my 187.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: MAC 116 Brush*

Today I'm going to try using the 116 with my SFF.
I normally use my 187 for foundation but lately I haven't been liking it too much :/


----------



## abbyquack (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: MAC 116 Brush*

I applied my foundation for a long time w/ the 116 after reading this article, and I quite liked it! Now I use Bare Minerals so it's a little different but let us know what you think!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: MAC 116 Brush*

The #109 is better for fluid foundations, IMO.  For powder foundation, the #129 or #138 is good for concentrated coverage.  For light coverage with a powder foundation, I like the #150.


----------



## miiauu (May 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Copperhead* 

 
_I like the 116. It's the only brush I use for blush. It's smaller than the 129._

 

me too,i can control very well where i want the color,i like it cause is small.


----------



## miiauu (May 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miiauu* 

 
_me too,i can control very well where i want the color,i like it cause is small._

 

and also for contouring,is very handy,is one of my fovourite brushes


----------



## wannabelyn (Jan 14, 2010)

can someone tell me if the 116 is as small as the 188. I bought the 188 for blush and I think it's too small so I want to upgrade to a 116 but no point if it's as small as a 188.

THANKS!


----------

